# Good luck, everyone!



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 13, 2015)

Good luck. Hope everyone feels ready.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Sir, confidence varies day to day, but im am feeling better than previous times


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good luck guys/gals.

Remember that you can always complain about the exam here.

No judgment.


----------



## BoilerEng (Apr 14, 2015)

bassplayer45 said:


> Thank you Sir, confidence varies day to day, but im am feeling better than previous times




Exactly this.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 14, 2015)

bassplayer45 said:


> Thank you Sir, confidence varies day to day, but im am feeling better than previous times




That about sums up how I felt when I passed. And if I can pass then I'm sure you can too.


----------



## DaveEng (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck SE test takers! I'm taking the PE tomorrow and will return to the SE this Fall. I would say I'm nervous about the PE but I would be lying.


----------

